# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Can Androgel help build muscle mass

## Renomoo9499

Hello I am a 40 year old male who recently had blood work done and my T was down to almost 90! My Doc was blown away and put me on 4 pumps daily of Androgel and it has been increasing my T numbers but I am wanting to get back into weight lifting to try and turn what I let myself turn into back to where I was. I have had 3 back surgeries and recovering from those I became a lump on our couch. I have packed quite a bit of pounds on and have recently been weighed and have hit rock bottom and tipped the scales at 300 lbs. I am so embarrassed that I let myself go and let my wife and 4 kids down. I used to be big into weights and let it go. I want to put muscle mass on and need help figuring out first if Androgel will work and then what next? Do I need to loose weight first and then build or can I start now? If Androgel won't work then what do I need to do? I am desperate and need help? Please help me give my wife her stud back and my kids a father they can be proud of? Not that they aren't now but I know when we go to pools and stuff like that it's got to be embarrassing for them to be seen with me.

----------


## Roger11

> Hello I am a 40 year old male who recently had blood work done and my T was down to almost 90! My Doc was blown away and put me on 4 pumps daily of Androgel and it has been increasing my T numbers but I am wanting to get back into weight lifting to try and turn what I let myself turn into back to where I was. I have had 3 back surgeries and recovering from those I became a lump on our couch. I have packed quite a bit of pounds on and have recently been weighed and have hit rock bottom and tipped the scales at 300 lbs. I am so embarrassed that I let myself go and let my wife and 4 kids down. I used to be big into weights and let it go. I want to put muscle mass on and need help figuring out first if Androgel will work and then what next? Do I need to loose weight first and then build or can I start now? If Androgel won't work then what do I need to do? I am desperate and need help? Please help me give my wife her stud back and my kids a father they can be proud of? Not that they aren't now but I know when we go to pools and stuff like that it's got to be embarrassing for them to be seen with me.



To put it bluntly, Yes androgel is a form of testosterone so yes it will HELP build muscle, but not without a solid nutrition plan. 

Did the doc find the cause for your low t? Or just bandaid the situation with androgel? Personally if you were going to go onto TRT id asked to be switched to injections and inject at the minimum 1x per week. Androgel can host a lot of problems that just isnt worth it IMO. Do you have a copy of complete bloodwork we can take a look at? If so please post it up.

----------


## kelkel

Optimized hormone levels will always help. Test is test and it's just whether the chosen form of delivery works (and continues to work) for you.
Renomoo why don't you visit the Nutrition Forum and get some help from the vets there. Basically free Nutritionists willing to guide you. Take advantage of it.

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## Ciosa

My brother you must get yourself on a bike or some kind of cardo machine to start helping you loose some weight doing anrogel is ok but you must work out and get on a good eating plan...the weigh will come off butvit will take time and effect...good luck....btw get on injectables they work much better and the side affects are less.

----------


## Steelworker1

If you're doctor hasn't already, make sure he checks your thyroid as well. At about 40 I was on daily injections of test, armour thyroid and melatonin and it helped me loose loose fat and greatly increase muscle. Of course I was working out 5 days a week also. Unfortunately my doctor was a holistic type doctor and he list his license for some shady things he was doing.

----------

